# TiVo 20.4.6 Priority Update Request Now Live



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Per Margret "Want to be one of the first to get TiVo OnePass on your box? The priority list is now open"

http://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.6


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Done. All 7 boxes entered.


----------



## Bird_Flu (Jul 8, 2008)

Got my Roamio and Mini on the list. Thanks for the link.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i can't wait to see if there are any bug fixes in the release notes, those of us who've been having issues with 20.4.5 deserve a break from blue spinning circles, inability to schedule recordings, guide data holes, missed sp recordings, erroneous channel numbers when exploring shows, etc. in order for my guide data to remain even remotely stable, i'm unable to scan any ota channels to integrate into the guide (my primary reason for choosing the pxl).

either way, i'm in (fingers crossed).


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> release notes


LOL. Release notes. Good one!


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Arcady said:


> LOL. Release notes. Good one!


Margret routinely does release notes.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

59er said:


> Margret routinely does release notes.


She does a feature list. She never lists fixed bugs as real release notes would have.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Donezo!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Arcady said:


> She does a feature list. She never lists fixed bugs as real release notes would have.


Not true. I've seen her include specific bug fixes in release notes before.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I can't believe that TiVo still requires people to manually enter TSNs on the priority page. Especially since entering the same number multiple times no longer gives a confirmation that the number was already entered. 

Not only does that lend to people flubbing entering their number, but it allows entering any TSN, whether it belongs to your or not. The page should simply list TSNs on your account with a checkbox next to the ones you want to add.


----------



## Bsteenson (Jul 30, 2000)

All signed up!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

morac said:


> I can't believe that TiVo still requires people to manually enter TSNs on the priority page. Especially since entering the same number multiple times no longer gives a confirmation that the number was already entered. Not only does that lend to people flubbing entering their number, but it allows entering any TSN, whether it belongs to your or not. The page should simply list TSNs on your account with a checkbox next to the ones you want to add.


Well there you go, putting TiVo and common sense in the same paragraph again!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Arcady said:


> She does a feature list. She never lists fixed bugs as real release notes would have.


www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=522421&highlight=release+notes yes she does list bug fixes


----------



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

Are we still looking at February before the first updates get rolled out?


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

Entered my Roamio and Premiere. How long before the release have these sign ups been made historically?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It has varied. A few weeks has been the most common.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I did all of my machines but the Roamio+ and the 2 Mini haven't been installed yet. Will the TSN's be stored and when they "call home" receive the most current OR? They're on my account just not plugged in. Anyone have any idea?

Since I use MoCA I could likely stack them and connect all. I thought I'd wait until I had sold the 4XL and the 2XL locally. With the 4XL and the 2XL still in service with cable card I could audition them if someone actually wanted.


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

morac said:


> I can't believe that TiVo still requires people to manually enter TSNs on the priority page. Especially since entering the same number multiple times no longer gives a confirmation that the number was already entered.
> 
> Not only does that lend to people flubbing entering their number, but it allows entering any TSN, whether it belongs to your or not. The page should simply list TSNs on your account with a checkbox next to the ones you want to add.


I can't believe they are unable/unwilling to update my "Active Tivo Device" list which has units long since sold or retired.

They have flat out told me in Chats/phone conversations that it cannot be done.

For a company in the technology industry, this is especially ridiculous.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Thos19 said:


> I can't believe they are unable/unwilling to update my "Active Tivo Device" list which has units long since sold or retired.
> 
> They have flat out told me in Chats/phone conversations that it cannot be done.
> 
> For a company in the technology industry, this is especially ridiculous.


I created an extra TiVo account, called them up, and had them move all the dead/sold/wrong boxes to the other account so I don't have to look at them.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Arcady said:


> I created an extra TiVo account, called them up, and had them move all the dead/sold/wrong boxes to the other account so I don't have to look at them.


I have only heard of that working the other way around, ie you create a new account and move only the _current, active_ Tivo's to the new account, and the entire list (including dead/sold/wrong boxes) stays on the old account.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

NJ Webel said:


> I have only heard of that working the other way around, ie you create a new account and move only the _current, active_ Tivo's to the new account, and the entire list (including dead/sold/wrong boxes) stays on the old account.


If you do it that way, the MAK will change on all your stuff. If you do it the way I did, the MAK changes on stuff you don't care about.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

morac said:


> I can't believe that TiVo still requires people to manually enter TSNs on the priority page. Especially since entering the same number multiple times no longer gives a confirmation that the number was already entered.
> 
> Not only does that lend to people flubbing entering their number, but it allows entering any TSN, whether it belongs to your or not. The page should simply list TSNs on your account with a checkbox next to the ones you want to add.


The page should at least let you use cut and past from your TiVo account TSN to the priority page.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Signed up 1 Roamio Pro and 2 Minis.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Arcady said:


> If you do it that way, the MAK will change on all your stuff. If you do it the way I did, the MAK changes on stuff you don't care about.


What I meant was, I have never heard of anyone other than you being successful in getting Tivo to move devices _off_ of an account.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sofakng said:


> Are we still looking at February before the first updates get rolled out?


according to the twitter feed not this week Margret replied to a tweet that mentioned forcing daily calls for the upte and said the person could lay off for awhile


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Hope this will remove the proxy for the streaming.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

ajwees41 said:


> according to the twitter feed not this week Margret replied to a tweet that mentioned forcing daily calls for the upte and said the person could lay off for awhile


Yeah, I doubt the February update will come in January.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

dcline414 said:


> Yeah, I doubt the February update will come in January.


January, 2016?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

dcline414 said:


> Yeah, I doubt the February update will come in January.


When the statement "February Update" is made, it refers to the general Tivo population and when it is expected to be released to everyone. Priority release is usually 2-3 weeks prior to general release. The Priority Page opened up 1/19/2015. History dictates it's 10-14 days after that when the first Priority List update group is released. It's not inconceivable that they will flip the switch next Thursday or Friday (1/29 or 1/30) for those who signed up.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Last time it was within a few days.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

NJ Webel said:


> What I meant was, I have never heard of anyone other than you being successful in getting Tivo to move devices _off_ of an account.


TiVo did it for me some years ago, did change the MAC and took a few call-homes for each of my TiVos so all would syc. up, a little pain, and with the Mini I think the pain would be greater. I did get about 40 old TiVos into a dead account, I now have about 10 TiVos show up on my account that I don't own, I can live with that. (I can't control any of the 10 old TiVos as they have been moved to the new owners account)


----------



## waja (May 11, 2004)

NJ Webel said:


> What I meant was, I have never heard of anyone other than you being successful in getting Tivo to move devices _off_ of an account.


I bought a Roamio in December. Really, liked it. At the beginning of this month, I found a used Roamio Plus for a good price. Bought the Plus and sold the Roamio. I noticed it was still on my account two weeks later. Called TiVo and had it removed. No issue. Only my Roamio Plus and 3 Minis are showing up on my account.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Arcady said:


> She does a feature list. She never lists fixed bugs as real release notes would have.


She may not but on the website they do Below is info on 20.4.5 update:

Features/functionality fixed in this release

Audio dropouts in Dolby audio output mode
Multi-Room Viewing transfer errors
Video output formats on analog channels with Macrovision copyright protection
Video Window display errors in TiVo Central and while using Zoom
Pending Software Update (S02) error during software upgrades
Watch now from option for content from the Web Video Hotlist returned through Search results
Brief flash of the green Netflix screen when navigating to TiVo Central or the Settings screen after launching the Netflix app
Find my remote feature to work with both the Roamio remote and the Slide Pro remote
Lack-of-audio issues on certain channels in live TV or when viewing a recording
Issues with DVR rebooting when using Netflix and pressing Live TV when Netflix is buffering video
MoCA connection failures on the first attempt to connect to the network
Keyword-based WishList searches to record as expected across premium channels
Sluggishness in My Shows in SD menus with Groups turned on after a software upgrade
TiVo Mini and TiVo Preview to retain their host pairing information when updating the software version


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

No update yet?


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

BlackBetty said:


> No update yet?


Nope but they did say feb.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

I asked Margaret on Twitter on Thursday if I should stop forcing calls and she said "not this week". Whether that meant "next week" (starting tomorrow the 26th) or something later, it is hard to tell. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558371710202679297


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

There's no need to force calls at all. Your box will download the update when TiVo authorizes it to do so and no amount of forcing connections will make that process occur faster. 

The only thing forcing connections will do is get your box to download the update faster once it's been assigned and even then at best, you'll get it about 24 hours sooner. That's best case scenario, with the assumption that your box makes a connection and then TiVo immediately afterwards authorizes the box to download the update, which is highly unlikely to happen. 

If you are going to force a connection, doing so once a day around 8 PM EST/5 PST, will suffice. If the update doesn't download then your box won't be authorized that day.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

tatergator1 said:


> When the statement "February Update" is made, it refers to the general Tivo population and when it is expected to be released to everyone. Priority release is usually 2-3 weeks prior to general release. The Priority Page opened up 1/19/2015. History dictates it's 10-14 days after that when the first Priority List update group is released. It's not inconceivable that they will flip the switch next Thursday or Friday (1/29 or 1/30) for those who signed up.


Makes me worried about the timeframe being so close to the Super Bowl though, in case something goes wrong.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I cannot imagine they would do it over superbowl weekend or valentines weekend. So, my personal guess is either next week or in three weeks.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

TiVo app on iOS was just updated with the release notes mentioning that the iOS update now supports the 20.4.6/One Pass update.


----------



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

Still no iPhone 6/6+ support on the iOS app though. Sigh.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

drebbe said:


> TiVo app on iOS was just updated with the release notes mentioning that the iOS update now supports the 20.4.6/One Pass update.


Let's hope overall performance has been improved. It's by far the worst streaming app I've dealt with, even on my home network. Both Tivo's wired and multiple AP's, the times the connection is lost is staggering.



sofakng said:


> Still no iPhone 6/6+ support on the iOS app though. Sigh.


I have a feeling this is the way they want it....everything a little bigger. Not sure how it looks on a 6+ but on my 6 it's ok. I would prefer controls/buttons to be a bit smaller.

Not sure I'm liking the light blue they are using for some control elements now. And you still can't modify a season pass setup for All Channels to change it to a specific channel like you can directly on the Tivo.

-Kevin


----------



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

kbmb said:


> I have a feeling this is the way they want it....everything a little bigger. Not sure how it looks on a 6+ but on my 6 it's ok. I would prefer controls/buttons to be a bit smaller.


I had an iPhone 6 as well, and the scaling for non-optimized applications isn't that bad.

However, when you use a non-optimized app on the 6 Plus (like the TiVo app), it looks enormous and pretty bad unfortunately.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

sofakng said:


> I had an iPhone 6 as well, and the scaling for non-optimized applications isn't that bad.
> 
> However, when you use a non-optimized app on the 6 Plus (like the TiVo app), it looks enormous and pretty bad unfortunately.


Yeah, figures. Sounds like HD menus all over again......no one at Tivo will take the time to adjust the app to scale properly for the 6+.

-Kevin


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

drebbe said:


> TiVo app on iOS was just updated with the release notes mentioning that the iOS update now supports the 20.4.6/One Pass update.


Man the new app looks pretty!  Really responsive even when browsing and streaming OOH.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

If I upgrade to the new app will it require setting it back up to the stream or will it retain this info?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

HarperVision said:


> If I upgrade to the new app will it require setting it back up to the stream or will it retain this info?


Streaming should be fine. I updated the app away from my home network and have also streamed a short clip after update. No Stream setup needed again.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> If I upgrade to the new app will it require setting it back up to the stream or will it retain this info?


I'm stuck in Florida hundreds of miles away from home. Both my iPad and iPhone updated automatically and everything is still working.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> If I upgrade to the new app will it require setting it back up to the stream or will it retain this info?


On iOS no re-setup is required.....it retains all settings.

-Kevin


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tatergator1 said:


> Streaming should be fine. I updated the app away from my home network and have also streamed a short clip after update. No Stream setup needed again.





JWhites said:


> I'm stuck in Florida hundreds of miles away from home. Both my iPad and iPhone updated automatically and everything is still working.





kbmb said:


> On iOS no re-setup is required.....it retains all settings. -Kevin


Hmmmmm, that goes against what Dan203 said in the other official thread.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

All I can say is that's my personal experience. You're mileage may vary.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

drebbe said:


> TiVo app on iOS was just updated with the release notes mentioning that the iOS update now supports the 20.4.6/One Pass update.


Here is release notes for the iOS update. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525155


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

sofakng said:


> I had an iPhone 6 as well, and the scaling for non-optimized applications isn't that bad.
> 
> However, when you use a non-optimized app on the 6 Plus (like the TiVo app), it looks enormous and pretty bad unfortunately.


Yeah, I have an iphone 6+ and the non-optimized apps look pretty bad. I assume that the actual video isn't any worse off because the app wasn't updated, right?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

drebbe said:


> TiVo app on iOS was just updated with the release notes mentioning that the iOS update now supports the 20.4.6/One Pass update.


thought boxes were getting it first?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Hmmmmm, that goes against what Dan203 said in the other official thread.


Could be TiVo setting expectations. If it works better no ill feelings. However, if it works worse lots of people get upset.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

waynomo said:


> Could be TiVo setting expectations. If it works better no ill feelings. However, if it works worse lots of people get upset.


I was referring to whether you have to do OOH streaming setup from your home network again if you update the app. Not sure I understand your answer?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> I was referring to whether you have to do OOH streaming setup from your home network again if you update the app. Not sure I understand your answer?


Right. You mentioned what dan203 said. I suggested he may have been quoting the official TiVo line. (I don't know if he was)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> thought boxes were getting it first?


Makes sense to update the app first as the old iOS app will probably be unusable (dealing with season passes and recordings) when boxes update to the new software.


----------



## shaggy314 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thos19 said:


> I can't believe they are unable/unwilling to update my "Active Tivo Device" list which has units long since sold or retired.
> 
> They have flat out told me in Chats/phone conversations that it cannot be done.
> 
> For a company in the technology industry, this is especially ridiculous.


I was told the same thing for a series two I sold on ebay but the guy never activated after the 1 year sub expired. They did say they could close my account and then activate on a new account, my TiVos and that would do it... I said never mind.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

rainwater said:


> Makes sense to update the app first as the old iOS app will probably be unusable (dealing with season passes and recordings) when boxes update to the new software.


 season passes are still in the app atleast on the ios devices the link I saw said boxes would get it in February and apps in March looks like the changed it.\

http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-01/tivo-onepass/


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> season passes are still in the app atleast on the ios devices the link I saw said boxes would get it in February and apps in March looks like the changed it.\
> 
> http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-01/tivo-onepass/


Yes, of course Season Passes are still in the app. Otherwise the app wouldn't work. What is also in the app is OnePass support. Since the boxes will upgrade all season passes to OnePass when the update happens, the app needed to support OnePass or otherwise it would not work at all. I can't imagine the plan was ever to release the app later. Unless they just wanted an unusable app for a month or two.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

What's a little confusing is this in the release notes:



> *OnePass, which replaces Season Pass recordings,* gathers every episode of a series and adds them right to your My Shows list. If an episode isn't available to record, OnePass shows you episodes from On Demand, Netflix, Amazon Prime and more.


So, when 20.4.6 comes out......will everything be called OnePass and the term Season Pass is going away?

-Kevin


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

kbmb said:


> What's a little confusing is this in the release notes:
> 
> So, when 20.4.6 comes out......will everything be called OnePass and the term Season Pass is going away?
> 
> -Kevin


I hope there is still an option to only record new TV shows. I don't want any reruns, and with exception to one or two shows, I don't want any content downloaded. Does anyone know if it will download Netflix content and store on the disk (I'm thinking House of Cards here  ).


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

geekmedic said:


> I hope there is still an option to only record new TV shows. I don't want any reruns, and with exception to one or two shows, I don't want any content downloaded. Does anyone know if it will download Netflix content and store on the disk (I'm thinking House of Cards here  ).


First off.....no to saving Netflix locally....that will never happen. Netflix itself has said strongly it won't be allowing offline viewing in the near future.

As for the recordings....based on this screen, I'm guessing OnePass is the new way to schedule season passes. The first option I'm guessing you would select Recordings only, so as not to see streaming, and then the normal new/reruns options are below.










-Kevin


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

There are huge threads about one pass, may be good to review those threads to address those core functional questions.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

geekmedic said:


> I hope there is still an option to only record new TV shows.


TiVo isn't removing that ability. All existing season passes will stay the way they are currently. It will just be now called OnePass because you can enable 3rd party sources for each OnePass.


----------



## psua1 (Jun 12, 2012)

kbmb said:


> First off.....no to saving Netflix locally....that will never happen. Netflix itself has said strongly it won't be allowing offline viewing in the near future.
> 
> As for the recordings....based on this screen, I'm guessing OnePass is the new way to schedule season passes. The first option I'm guessing you would select Recordings only, so as not to see streaming, and then the normal new/reruns options are below.
> 
> ...


I hope the default for the "rent/buy" setting will be "don't include". Pretty inconvenient to have to toggle that every time.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

psua1 said:


> I hope the default for the "rent/buy" setting will be "don't include". Pretty inconvenient to have to toggle that every time.


You can toggle it per OnePass. But here is the default. I told it to set up a OnePass for "Storage Wars", something I don't have on my machine (nor do I want, but that wasn't the point - haha).


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

psua1 said:


> I hope the default for the "rent/buy" setting will be "don't include". Pretty inconvenient to have to toggle that every time.


With a previously recent update, we were enabled to change the default recording options for NEW recordings and season passes. I can confirm that 20.4.6 continues that under Settings > Recording > OnePass and Recording Options. There you can change the default "Rent or Buy" option to "Don't Include" for all future OnePasses.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

humbb said:


> With a previously recent update, we were enabled to change the default recording options for NEW recordings and season passes. I can confirm that 20.4.6 continues that under Settings > Recording > OnePass and Recording Options. There you can change the default "Rent or Buy" option to "Don't Include" for all future OnePasses.


OnePass seems to be a great thing from its configuration/settings. Will see how the streaming works with it.

For those that had multiple passes, I'm unsure what OnePass can't do that multiple SP's accomplished. You can set it record shows on all channels, reruns or new shows, streaming or recordings only (or both), from whatever season you want to start with. Am I missing something that can't be accomplished with OnePass?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

geekmedic said:


> OnePass seems to be a great thing from its configuration/settings. Will see how the streaming works with it.
> 
> For those that had multiple passes, I'm unsure what OnePass can't do that multiple SP's accomplished. You can set it record shows on all channels, reruns or new shows, streaming or recordings only (or both), from whatever season you want to start with. Am I missing something that can't be accomplished with OnePass?


I set repeats of Simpsons on FXX at a lower priority than new episodes on Fox. Post-update, I'll either have new episodes moved to the same low priority as the repeats which could mean missing new episodes, or I can record the repeats at the same priority as the new episodes causing many conflicts.

Edit: this will also force me to record repeats on Fox if I want the FXX repeats


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

realityboy said:


> I set repeats of Simpsons on FXX at a lower priority than new episodes on Fox. Post-update, I'll either have new episodes moved to the same low priority as the repeats which could mean missing new episodes, or I can record the repeats at the same priority as the new episodes causing many conflicts.
> 
> Edit: this will also force me to record repeats on Fox if I want the FXX repeats


Yea, not really looking forward to OnePass. This is the first time I did not signup for the Priority List.

This is going to be a mess for some people. Doesn't sound like it was thought out very thoroughly, OnePass seems like something more geared toward those without cable that use streaming to supplement OTA.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I think a lot of people are going to like OnePass. SD is dead for me, if I have an HD channel available - SD gets removed from the line-up.

I "suspect" the use case for multiple SP's is pretty fringe... I still don't really get what most of you are trying to accomplish!  But the functionality existed and I understand you are upset.

I only hope we can discuss the benefits of the new features a little bit without every thread getting derailed - please?

More and more consumption is going to come From these OTT apps and TiVo is trying to differentiate itself from the generic streaming box by providing a service that bridges Streaming content and Linear TV - that is pretty cool if you ask me!

I am out of town late this week so I will have to wait until Friday evening to even see if I got the update - but I am looking forward to it!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I think a lot of people are going to like OnePass. SD is dead for me, if I have an HD channel available - SD gets removed from the line-up.
> 
> I "suspect" the use case for multiple SP's is pretty fringe... I still don't really get what most of you are trying to accomplish!  But the functionality existed and I understand you are upset.
> 
> ...


I think I'll like it. I think the positives will outweigh the negatives, but it is an annoyance that I will not be able to do what I currently am capable of. It's not that complicated. I want to record new episodes of Simpsons on Fox and record repeats on FXX.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I understand what you do... And in the past SP's were channel bound so that was the only meathod available to get content from different channels.

Now you can setup your Onepass to record all new AND repeats, from all channels, prefer HD. It will capture and organize them in a single folder in season order.

Scroll to the current season - viola new content. Scroll to an earlier season - reruns.. Same process of deleating what you don't want, it is just organized by season in the same folder as opposed to organized in "record order" in multiple folders.

Why is this such a bad thing? How does this not meet what most of you are doing? It actually makes it more useful because you can tell how old / how new the rerun is at a glance.

The only use case not covered is the specific (I want random shows in SD while all new shows from a primary HD channel) and this can be addressed using a WishList entry.

What am I missing?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I understand what you do... And in the past SP's were channel bound so that was the only meathod available to get content from different channels.
> 
> Now you can setup your Onepass to record all new/ repeats, from all channels, prefer HD. It will capture and organize them in a single folder in season order.
> 
> ...


I want the repeats to be a lower priority than the new episodes. FXX plays a lot of repeats, lol. I never want to miss a new episode of anything for a repeat of Simpsons, but on the other hand, I don't want to miss a new episode of Simpsons because it conflicts with 4 other shows airing at that time.

Edit: this will also force me to record repeats on Fox, but that's not s huge deal. I can just delete those.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I think OnePass will be great, it was made for the masses and I bet increases the acceptance factor for those considering Tivo across the board. If you jumped into Tivo with it, i bet there would be no complaints.

I understand some power users ire, however, and its the lack of a review of the behavioral aspects for such users in this change over that seem to have been missed here. 

I bet with use this community can figure out how to establish the same functionality, if not better. I don't know how yet, and it may take a little while, but I'm positive it will be worked out. The power users here are a resourceful group, even if they need to get their complaints out first.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

realityboy said:


> I want the repeats to be a lower priority than the new episodes. FXX plays a lot of repeats, lol. I never want to miss a new episode of anything for a repeat of Simpsons, but on the other hand, I don't want to miss a new episode of Simpsons because it conflicts with 4 other shows airing at that time.
> 
> Edit: this will also force me to record repeats on Fox, but that's not s huge deal. I can just delete those.


With the new TiVo's, prioritization is far less of an issue than it used to be. For someone with just a two tuner Premiere - I can see the potential issue.

You shouldn't have to delete the Fox content... If I understand the premise it won't record repeats of the same show. So as it goes along its way recording and chooses season 14, episode 5 from FXX, and the same show comes later on Fox - it will be ignored.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

bradleys said:


> With the new TiVo's, prioritization is far less of an issue than it used to be. For someone with just a two tuner Premiere - I can see the potential issue.
> 
> You shouldn't have to delete the Fox content... If I understand the premise it won't record repeats of the same show. So as it goes along its way recording and chooses season 14, episode 5 from FXX, and the same show comes later on Fox - it will be ignored.


I have a 4-tuner premiere, and I can still get conflicts. It would be worse for 2-tuner, I guess. I'm not really a worst case scenario as I only have 1 duplicate. I feel bad for others. I'll set a wish list and then delete the episodes from the local Fox station.

But, I'm more looking forward to the new things that I'll be able to do. Having streaming shows in my Now Playing list will be pretty cool. Plus as a premiere user, I'll finally have Amazon streaming.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

realityboy said:


> I have a 4-tuner premiere, and I can still get conflicts. It would be worse for 2-tuner, I guess. I'm not really a worst case scenario as I only have 1 duplicate. I feel bad for others. I'll set a wish list and then delete the episodes from the local Fox station.
> 
> But, I'm more looking forward to the new things that I'll be able to do. Having streaming shows in my Now Playing list will be pretty cool. Plus as a premiere user, I'll finally have Amazon streaming.


Anyone know based on info released that this will work or is it just an assumption because there's no mention of it being removed? I've tried to look around but haven't found anything but maybe others have.

I'm planning to do the same thing because I have the exact same situation -- my only dupe SP is for The Simpsons on FXX with the lowest priority to have a cache of old (classic) eps. So OnePass will be specifically for Fox and New Only while FXX will be an auto-record wish list with a very low priority.

TiVoMargret's release notes don't mention it as a workaround (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525170).


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

mlsnyc said:


> Anyone know based on info released that this will work or is it just an assumption because there's no mention of it being removed? I've tried to look around but haven't found anything but maybe others have.
> 
> I'm planning to do the same thing because I have the exact same situation -- my only dupe SP is for The Simpsons on FXX with the lowest priority to have a cache of old (classic) eps. So OnePass will be specifically for Fox and New Only while FXX will be an auto-record wish list with a very low priority.
> 
> TiVoMargret's release notes don't mention it as a workaround (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525170).


I'm just assuming. I've got to wait for the update to come to the Premeire.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

We have 3 current threads on OnePass so I've posted this on all threads. On the release notes thread, generaltso suggested Tivo have 2 keep at most settings for each OnePass. One setting for new episodes and a second setting for reruns. That way you can have the Tivo keep all the new episodes and only keep 5 (or 10 or whatever you want) for the reruns. This would fix the problem for all of those people yelling about losing multiple season passes for one show.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

realityboy said:


> I'm just assuming. I've got to wait for the update to come to the Premeire.


I did a quick test earlier to look at auto-recording wishlists (ARWL) as an option. Based on what I saw, they are a good option, but not without flaws, in this situation. You would probably set a Title Keyword to "Simpsons", and then set the recording options to Auto-Record, New and repeats, Keep at Most X, Until Space Needed. and then place it at a lower priority in the One Pass Manager. The "New" episodes would be scheduled by the OnePass and ignored by the ARWL. The downside is that you can't set the channel, so you'll get some outliers like the local Fox affiliate as mentioned, but it would give you the group of reruns that multiple SP's used to allow. I don't use ARWL's much at all, so I can't remember/say whether these episodes would be lumped into the folder for the OP Simpsons, or put in their own WishList folder.


----------



## psua1 (Jun 12, 2012)

humbb said:


> With a previously recent update, we were enabled to change the default recording options for NEW recordings and season passes. I can confirm that 20.4.6 continues that under Settings > Recording > OnePass and Recording Options. There you can change the default "Rent or Buy" option to "Don't Include" for all future OnePasses.


Thanks!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tatergator1 said:


> I did a quick test earlier to look at auto-recording wishlists (ARWL) as an option. Based on what I saw, they are a good option, but not without flaws, in this situation. You would probably set a Title Keyword to "Simpsons", and then set the recording options to Auto-Record, New and repeats, Keep at Most X, Until Space Needed. and then place it at a lower priority in the One Pass Manager. The "New" episodes would be scheduled by the OnePass and ignored by the ARWL. The downside is that you can't set the channel, so you'll get some outliers like the local Fox affiliate as mentioned, but it would give you the group of reruns that multiple SP's used to allow. I don't use ARWL's much at all, so I can't remember/say whether these episodes would be lumped into the folder for the OP Simpsons, or put in their own WishList folder.


Thanks. That sounds...well less than perfect, but still doable. I had another thought. Since Wishlistd are not channel specific & OnePasses are, I should set the Wishlist for new only that way I can choose the channel for the repeats using the OnePass.

Edit: I'm surprised Margret didn't mention Wishlists as a workaround. Neither of the options she mentioned actually work to mimic current functionality.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

bradleys said:


> With the new TiVo's, prioritization is far less of an issue than it used to be. For someone with just a two tuner Premiere - I can see the potential issue.
> 
> You shouldn't have to delete the Fox content... If I understand the premise it won't record repeats of the same show. So as it goes along its way recording and chooses season 14, episode 5 from FXX, and the same show comes later on Fox - it will be ignored.


I'm not sure you understand the problem.

They show a lot more repeats during the week than new episodes. And so your new episode can quickly and unexpectedly get wiped out by an avalanche of repeatsif you use one pass.

Many of us nipped that problem in the bud by using 2 passes. One for new and one for repeats.

IF we're forced to use just one pass for all then we have to manually delete repeats and keep on top of them to make sure they aren't forcing the new episode to be deleted.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

realityboy said:


> Thanks. That sounds...well less than perfect, but still doable. I had another thought. Since Wishlistd are not channel specific & OnePasses are, I should set the Wishlist for new only that way I can choose the channel for the repeats using the OnePass.
> 
> Edit: I'm surprised Margret didn't mention Wishlists as a workaround. Neither of the options she mentioned actually work to mimic current functionality.


That's a good point on reversing my proposal. ARWL for New and One Pass for channel specific reruns. The test run I did on my Tivo also recorded some repeats last night. What you get is a Wishlist folder and the traditional show folder. However, the wishlist items are also included in traditional folder, properly grouped and filtered by Season and Episode if you so desire. You would have to train yourself to ignore the wishlist folder and just interact with the traditional folder. What I forgot to look at was how wishlists behave when you're using the 3-column My Shows. I'm wondering if you set the left column filter to TV shows, will the wishlist folder be excluded and all you'll see is the traditional folder?


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

dcline414 said:


> Yeah, I doubt the February update will come in January.





tatergator1 said:


> When the statement "February Update" is made, it refers to the general Tivo population and when it is expected to be released to everyone. Priority release is usually 2-3 weeks prior to general release. The Priority Page opened up 1/19/2015. History dictates it's 10-14 days after that when the first Priority List update group is released. It's not inconceivable that they will flip the switch next Thursday or Friday (1/29 or 1/30) for those who signed up.


I stand corrected... good call on the priority release timing!


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> I'm sure once the update goes wide, the problems will become clear, as people explain how they had a SP for repeats on one channel, at a low priority (#100 in list), and another one for new only, at a high priority (#1 in the list).


Wowwe only have 30 passes total, and rarely HD conflicts with the 2 tuner Premiere. Now that we have four tuners I can't imagine ever having any conflicts.

I did have a couple of duplicate passes (started recording new episodes and decided to go back and record reruns to catch up). The OnePass streaming is a far better way to accomplish the same thing, so I am a huge fan.

I can see the need for advanced settings that would allow different treatment (priority/number to keep) for new and/or HD, but would rather Tivo keep this all in the settings for a single pass.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Got it last night


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I fail to see how OnePasses are any more or less susceptible to bad guide data than season passes were. If a program incorrectly recorded under one season pass, it wouldn't automatically record under another because of the 28 day rule. OnePass actually seems to be an improvement for that as if the recording gets screwed up, it will recommend OTT providers that you can watch the program at.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

nooneuknow said:


> If I hadn't been around to cancel the SP for Mythbusters, which recorded 24x7 for two weeks, during a New Year marathon, I'd have had a TiVo full of MB repeats, and lost all my back-eps, as well as new eps, of everything else.


I have a SP on my Premiere for Mythbusters. It never recorded a single episode from the crazy marathon, except for a few suggestions. I never altered the SP in any way, which was set to record new only and keep 10 episodes.

So why would you have to delete the SP? Did you have it set to record new and repeat and keep all of them? Because that's a crazy way to set a season pass.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

nooneuknow said:


> I can see how OTA-only users, and those with very few SPs (or very limited ones), will love the new way.
> 
> At the same time, now padding and so many other things that could be adjusted per channel, for the same program, are now one setting for all. That's going to be a problem for many of those who love OnePass, at the moment, once the time comes that any recordings are leaving them with clipped recordings, or lost recordings, due to tuner allocation issues.


That was my first thought, OnePass is perfect for the OTA only user that supplements with OTT, but not so much for a cable customer that records everything.

I think you are the first one to bring up the padding issue, I hadn't even thought about that.

We need two options, set an SP or set a OnePass.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Arcady said:


> So why would you have to delete the SP? Did you have it set to record new and repeat and keep all of them? Because that's a crazy way to set a season pass.


Yes, most every SP I have is new and repeats and keep all.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> ......... I'm probably ignore-listed by too many people for a thread I start to get much traction... ..........


FWIW, I haven't ignored you yet!


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

trip1eX said:


> I'm not sure you understand the problem.
> 
> They show a lot more repeats during the week than new episodes. And so your new episode can quickly and unexpectedly get wiped out by an avalanche of repeatsif you use one pass.
> 
> ...


As a work arround, I would suggest a KMTTG auto transfer to keep all the episodes and allow you to manage them at your leisure. Increasing the size of the drive in your tivo might also be an option.

This update broke things. We need to start finding ways to use the tool differently to do what we need. It also brought new features. This has happened in the past and will happen in the future.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

CoxInPHX said:


> Yes, most every SP I have is new and repeats and keep all.


I don't think that is the target use case for Tivo. I can't imagine going that route to try and collect past seasons. It would be so much easier to find them online or buy on disc.

I have my defaults set to new/HD only and keep 2. The shows I want to go back and watch past episodes of I'll change to all channels, new and reruns, prefer HD, keep 5. If I don't see it before it drops off, no big deal.

I understand that you use your Tivo completely differently, but I really don't think there are many users that would ever consider archiving entire seasons on a Tivo as an option, much less a practical way to get shows. It certainly wasn't viable with the TiVo drive sizes available, even before the latest update made it SLIGHTLY less practical.

To me, this argument sounds like someone who archived answering machine messages on tapes and gets upset that newer technology doesn't support their bizarre and ill-advised behavior. The VHS example seems like a good one too-THANK GOD that we can now get seasons or single episodes from dozens of sources so that we aren't stuck praying that a particular episode airs so it can get recorded on VHS!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

dcline414 said:


> I don't think that is the target use case for Tivo. I can't imagine going that route to try and collect past seasons. It would be so much easier to find them online or buy on disc.
> 
> I have my defaults set to new/HD only and keep 2. The shows I want to go back and watch past episodes of I'll change to all channels, new and reruns, prefer HD, keep 5. If I don't see it before it drops off, no big deal.
> 
> ...


I might've missed it, but just because he has a season pass to record new & repeats and keep all doesn't necessarily mean he's archiving anything. I always use keep all for all of my season passes. I tend to watch them shortly after they record, but if I don't get to something, the oldest show drops off same as you. Admittedly, most of mine are for new episodes only, but there are a few that I let pickup repeats as well.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

nooneuknow said:


> ..............
> 
> Try getting a missed episode of Person of Interest from even the BUY ONLY providers...
> 
> ................


???Person of Interest shows up on Amazon to purchase. Like the other CBS shows do.



nooneuknow said:


> I don't limit my SPs, and never have, for episode counts. If TiVo allowed me to manually set the cutoff number, I would. The presets are just too limited for me. I have many folders that hold 100+ SD repeats of programs, that I watch when nothing else is on.
> 
> .


I don't have a choice but to limit my episodes. I limit them to typically between 1 and 5 episodes. And a few have a limti of ten. Then I have three or four SD SPs where I have it record everything. But SD takes up so little space. Anyway I need to limit it because with only a 3TB drive, and also transferring a lot to a KMTTG/TiVo Desktop PC, the drive is still usually between 75% and 90% full.

I'm curious how this One Pass will work for me. I still have over 170 Season Passes and so far, with the few SPs I have looked at, I shouldn't have any major issues. But only time will tell.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

nooneuknow said:


> ..................
> While you seem to be one of those who almost never has even some of the most widely reported issues with most things TiVo, I trust you not to withhold any issues you do encounter.


Over the years I have been very vocal about some of the issues I've had. They don't happen very often but when they do I have not been shy about making them known.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> FWIW, I haven't ignored you yet!


Then you should join our club...


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> I'm curious how this One Pass will work for me. I still have over 170 Season Passes and so far, with the few SPs I have looked at, I shouldn't have any major issues. But only time will tell.


That is a lot! 

I always wonder how people accumulate so many SP's, I know I am pretty ADD and tend to remove content that I don't need, I also don't have many SP's setup for old content - it is generally new shows I am trying to watch.

What OnePass brings to me is I am often late to a new show. Three seasons after a show starts I will watch an episode or two and BANG, I love it. This happened with Big Bang theory,

I set a season pass and start watching. I caught up on the first few seasons with a combination of marathons and streaming services.

With OnePass, that would have been pretty easy to do. Season 4 is starting but I haven't seen the first 3 seasons: 

 setup a OnePass starting at season 1 and include all free sources. (New and streaming.)
 watch season one and modify OnePass to start at season 2 (keeps it organized)
 delete physical recordings as I watch them.
 finish season three and modify my OnePass to only record New content, remove streaming as an option

I am caught up, and I didn't have to go searching Netflix or Amazon for the right season and easily picked up anything on tv. If it wasn't available on a streaming service a single marathon would populate the list nicely! And with the season sort order, it is pretty easy to see if you are missing something!

Best thing all the recordings are in season order so I don't have to dig around for the "next one"

Only you can say if this scenerio works for you.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I watched the first three seasons of Breaking Bad, but it kind of fell off my radar and I have been wanting to go back and catch up on it. (I don't watch when the kids are around)

I just created a streaming only OnePass, starting at season 4 - takes up no room on my tivo, but sits nicely in a folder waiting for me to start watching again! 


I still wish, when using the iPad app, you could choose to "watch on iPad" via that menu. It is available for some but not Netflix and Amazon.

I also wish they could pull the watch indicator from Netflix, showing what percentage of the show has been seen.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> The club of the guy who states I am on his ignore list, every time a quote of one of my posts passes under his eyes? What a cool club!  (Yes, I'm aware he won't see this, unless somebody quotes it)


How's that?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

nooneuknow said:


> The reports of losing the ability to just list all content, sorted by date recorded, in one list, is also infuriating me. I use that view often, for many reasons. I can see that some people might never use that view. But, I do, and it has become part of how I manage my TV hoarding TiVo use.


That's the view I use all the time. If they take it away, I'll have to poke around in folders when I want to view things in broadcast order.



nooneuknow said:


> So many products these days have dual-modes. For a smartphone to have an "easy mode" is an "innovation" that has sold smart phones to those who couldn't figure out a phone with endless settings to change/screw-up.
> 
> Why can't TiVo just do the same? They can default all TiVos to how they think everybody will love them, and any idiot can use, but with one click, present an "advanced mode" with all the settings/modes optional.


Yes, if Apple can make complex products simple to use (without crippling them), TiVo should try to do the same, as I believe they have in the past.



nooneuknow said:


> By nature, I'm repelled by products that are too simple. If TiVo is moving to the model of the MSOs, where we get what they give us, and that's it, then I'm soon to no longer be a TiVo user. I'll rent a Cox Contour system, and be done with the headaches that being a TiVo user brings upon me, by Cox.
> 
> Some of the MSOs are getting close to tempting, it the cost of leasing the equipment is set-aside. To be rid of cablecards, tuning adapters, and everything always being "a TiVo problem".


I'm OTA-only, so I don't have the option of renting crappy cable-company equipment. You would think TiVo would want to keep OTA users happy, since that's a market they can pretty much monopolize.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

I got the update on my Mini today but not on my Premiere (which I expect will not happen until next week). Since I am not using a Roamio, should I assume that the Mini will not exhibit any of the features contained in the new FW until the host Premiere is upgraded? Or is there some element that should be reflected independently on the Mini?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

chiguy50 said:


> I got the update on my Mini today but not on my Premiere (which I expect will not happen until next week). Since I am not using a Roamio, should I assume that the Mini will not exhibit any of the features contained in the new FW until the host Premiere is upgraded? Or is there some element that should be reflected independently on the Mini?


The Mini might start using the name OnePass in place of Season Pass, but if the host hasn't updated, it will continue to work the way it has in the past.

After your Premiere updates, make sure you reboot the Mini so it is aware of the changes to the host TiVo.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

morac said:


> I fail to see how OnePasses are any more or less susceptible to bad guide data than season passes were. If a program incorrectly recorded under one season pass, it wouldn't automatically record under another because of the 28 day rule. OnePass actually seems to be an improvement for that as if the recording gets screwed up, it will recommend OTT providers that you can watch the program at.


I'm curious what happens when an episode is recorded that has generic episode info instead of accurate info. Does the OnePass stick these outside the usual Season/Episode ordering?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Keen said:


> I'm curious what happens when an episode is recorded that has generic episode info instead of accurate info. Does the OnePass stick these outside the usual Season/Episode ordering?


Kind of a hard question to answer without a larger sample size - however, Dr. who had a Christmas special that was outside any specific season and the use a plus sign.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

dcline414 said:


> I don't think that is the target use case for Tivo. I can't imagine going that route to try and collect past seasons. It would be so much easier to find them online or buy on disc.
> 
> I understand that you use your Tivo completely differently, but I really don't think there are many users that would ever consider archiving entire seasons on a Tivo as an option, much less a practical way to get shows. It certainly wasn't viable with the TiVo drive sizes available, even before the latest update made it SLIGHTLY less practical.


If anything OnePass - All Channels is designed to archive multiple seasons of shows. That is a big part of the problem.

I do not intentionally archive any multiple seasons of show, most shows are watched withing a few days and deleted, However, frequently there are shows, that I have not decided if I really wanted to get invested in, and I never know that when setting up the Season Pass. So I just set them all to Keep All - Until space needed. If space becomes an issue or it becomes available on OTT, or I watch a few and decided it's not worth my time, then I just delete the whole season.

As for New and Repeats, or record everything, broadcast networks rarely repeat the same episode, so it is safe to use those settings, when the SP is for one specific broadcast channel. I also record a lot of UK and Canadian shows, so New and Repeats are a must.



realityboy said:


> I might've missed it, but just because he has a season pass to record new & repeats and keep all doesn't necessarily mean he's archiving anything. I always use keep all for all of my season passes. I tend to watch them shortly after they record, but if I don't get to something, the oldest show drops off same as you. Admittedly, most of mine are for new episodes only, but there are a few that I let pickup repeats as well.


+1, Exactly - I do not intentionally archive anything, on my TiVos, well maybe a few concerts from Palladia, since that channel is 0x02, so I cannot transfer it to my PC.

If I want an archive, of a copy once channel, I just use torrents, but I have mostly stopped doing that too.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> If anything OnePass - All Channels is designed to archive multiple seasons of shows. That is a big part of the problem.


It can, but that isn't the problem. You can specify what season to start from. So if you want new and repeats for just the last two seasons - no problem at all.

And integrating streaming services makes it easier to find content without actually recording it.


----------



## happyshow (Feb 22, 2004)

I signed up both my Premiere's for the priority but still haven't received the update


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

fyi......



TiVoMargret said:


> There will be a delay in moving TiVo Premiere households to 20.4.6. I will post an update when I have more information.
> 
> --Margret


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

happyshow said:


> I signed up both my Premiere's for the priority but still haven't received the update


The update for the Premieres have been delayed to some unknown point in the future. Here is the tweet from TiVo support confirming this:


> It will be available for Premieres using the HD menus once they get the update later this year!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563153317657067521
The Priority update page has been changed and a note added that the Premieres have been delayed:


> Note: There will be a delay in updating TiVo Premiere households to 20.4.6. Adding your TiVo Premiere (and any TiVo Minis connected to your TiVo Premiere) to the priority list will still put you in one of the first groups to receive the update when it is ready.


http://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.6


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I'm still beyond pissed though. I don't really care what the problems they came across I just want the damn update. I'll deal with the problems as I come across them, I mean hell I'm sure they can come up with a patch for whatever the problems are, if there even _are_ any problems and it's not just an issue with Amazon Prime. Wouldn't kill anyone for TiVo to be transparent and tell us what the heck is going on.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## bagofice (Feb 7, 2015)

There seems to be a delay in the Roamio update too. I signed up for the priority and I am still waiting for it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

nooneuknow said:


> I do 100% agree, there was a major need for transparency for such a major update, and is a transparency issue, with the state of things now.


You gotta love statements like this, "the state of things now". As if the entire TiVo world is topsy-turvy, with shows not recording and boxes not booting and mobs outside TiVo HQ.

There has been a change which a small minority has vocally gone nuts over. You've hijacked threads to the point no other issues get much airtime. This is not "a state of things", it's a change you don't like.

Transparency? Release notes have been posted, publicly. Margret has even commented on questions and concerns posted about these release notes.

They also publicly announced a delay in the Premiere update, when they could have just kept quiet. They are not going to tell you why, unless it serves a purpose, and they are not going to tell you when it will be released, until they are ready. Get used to life in the corporate tech world.

It's not a lack of transparency. It's keeping your mouth shut until you have something of value to say. All big companies do it. Well, most.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

astrohip said:


> You gotta love statements like this, "the state of things now". As if the entire TiVo world is topsy-turvy, with shows not recording and boxes not booting and mobs outside TiVo HQ.
> 
> There has been a change which a small minority has vocally gone nuts over. You've hijacked threads to the point no other issues get much airtime. This is not "a state of things", it's a change you don't like.
> 
> ...


well they could have said something as to the delay that it's still coming and an estimate of launch on premiere instead of just posting the delayed on the priority update page.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> well they could have said something as to the delay that it's still coming and an estimate of launch on premiere instead of just posting the delayed on the priority update page.


There is no delay. Damn the rollout hasn't begun for roamios. Other then a few on the list. Which is I'm sure to test further before rollout. The official software is still 20.4.5. So unless they said official rollout was this week and didn't happen it's not a delay. Whole point of a priority list. Now I will take like in my case all mine got the update but my xl4 as a delay but I rather a delay then a broken tivo. Or a app that doesn't work.


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

ajwees41 said:


> well they could have said something as to the delay that it's still coming and an estimate of launch on premiere instead of just posting the delayed on the priority update page.


Margret did post something here that said there was an issue that would delay the rollout to Premieres and that she would post more info when she could.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

nooneuknow said:


> Borrowing what I have seen posted by others, in response to the "I don't care, I just want it, and I want it now" posts: If TiVo did exactly what you want, and it caused problems, the forum would be overrun by complaints like "This should never have made it past ____ testing". I concur with those who have said this.
> 
> I do post this, however, with a solution for you: The next time you want the newest software, regardless of any consequences, sign up to be a (official) beta test or field trial participant. Problem solved, and others don't have to suffer, or become collateral damage, as a result of getting something not yet ready for primetime.
> 
> ...


If you look at this tweet that Margret posted on October 31st 2014, she alluded to the fact that she was beta testing 1P by binge viewing Games of Thrones.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528246891101040641From that indication it can be assumed that they were testing this for at least three months before the Priority update page for 1P went live. It also can be assumed that the Premiere line was included in these tests. Based on this I find it hard to believe after all that time there was some critical bug that was found that compelled them to remove just the Premieres from the roll out.

It also could be assumed that there is legal requirements that the Amazon Prime app can only go live on a specified date. I would assume March 1st. So rolling out the update to the Premieres this early would bring outrage that the Amazon Prime app is missing. I admit I would be one of those yelling at the top of my lungs.

Another possibility is somebody in corporate decided at the last moment that all Roamio boxes be updated first, then the update will roll out to the Premieres. 
If this occurs like this in the next update then we will know that TiVo treats non Roamio owners as second class customers. This is probably one of those silly ploys to get some impatient Premiere owners to make the upgrade to the Roamio.

Again this is all speculation since there has been no reason given for the delay and lost likely there will be non given.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bagofice said:


> There seems to be a delay in the Roamio update too. I signed up for the priority and I am still waiting for it.


I was at my kids home tonight, and they not on any list to get the update and already got it on their Roamio Plus, so I would check and re-enter your TSN as you may have made an error, the sight does not tell you if an error was made.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

nooneuknow said:


> I don't, and never will, take even a nanosecond, to ask myself "How will {user} feel about this?".


Maybe you should.

As for the rest, TL;DR.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

Arcady said:


> Maybe you should.
> 
> As for the rest, TL;DR.


Sure seems like they always think about others, in that they feel some obligation to be all passive aggressive in virtually every single post.


----------



## bagofice (Feb 7, 2015)

lessd said:


> I was at my kids home tonight, and they not on any list to get the update and already got it on their Roamio Plus, so I would check and re-enter your TSN as you may have made an error, the sight does not tell you if an error was made.


I guess being both a shareholder and a customer for nearly ten years isn't enough for them to consider me worthy of being a priority. I re entered my TSN so we will see how much of a priority I am.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't remember seeing shareholder and time of use being entered on the website for the priority list. What does that have to do with anything on the update?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> I don't remember seeing shareholder and time of use being entered on the website for the priority list. What does that have to do with anything on the update?


Oh yes and Loyalty also will help, but you have to own at least 10,000 shares to get this special priority, it a secret the nobody knows about.


----------

